# Fermentation won't start



## DConnolly (Jun 28, 2011)

This is my first batch and I've searched the forum and couldn't find a specific recommendation for next steps in my situation. I used a proven recipe, but I now know that my SG was too high at 1.12 when I added the yeast. It's been 48 hours and I have absolutely no signs of fermentation. The question is what to do next. It was a 5 gallon batch and I had room in the fermenter so I added almost another gallon of water which brought the SG down to 1.10. Nothing happened overnight. Do I add another packet of yeast? Is 1.10 a good starting point? Also, I followed the directions on the yeast packet and added it to 100 deg water for 15 minutes before stirring into the must. Is that the best way or should I just sprinkle it on right out of the packet?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!

That is how i prepare my yeast. I think that is fine.

Couple questions - did you add in k-meta - if so - how long did you wait before adding in the yeast?

What is the temp of the must? Try to get that at 75* to start the fermentation.

Have you taken another SG reading to validate that nothing is happening? 

Sometimes it takes a day for the cap to appear on your must - that doesn't mean that fermenation isn't happening.


----------



## DConnolly (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks - really appreciate your help. I added k-meta and waited 24 hours with only a thin towel on the fermenter. The must is 76 degrees. There was no fermentation in 48 hours - not even a single bubble. I was under the misunderstanding that 1.12 was ok, but after further research I've learned that that's definitely high. Hopefully I didn't make a mistake by adding water but 1.10 should be fine, right?. If I still don't have any fermentation when I get home this evening should I add another batch of yeast or wait longer?


----------



## Arne (Jun 28, 2011)

If you decide to add another pack of yeast, make a starter. TAke about a cup of warm water, add your yeast to it. Add a little suger and a pinch of yeast nutrient. Do this in a quart jar or so. When it gets going, add a little of your must. When it continues fermenting, add some more must. Do this a couple of times and pitch it in. It should take off. Arne


----------



## cpfan (Jun 28, 2011)

DC:

as wm_3352 said, take another sg reading to confirm that nothing is happening.

Also, it's a good idea to always post sg readings to 3 decimal places. Does 1.12 mean 1.012 or 1.120? It makes a difference to your question about starting sg. But realistically, the difference between 1.110 and 1.120 is minor.

Steve


----------



## DConnolly (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry about that. My initial reading was 1.120 and after adding water last night I got it down to 1.100. I guess I've complicated things by adding the water, but what I'm taking away from this is to take a reading and if nothing is happening in the next 24 hours then add a yeast starter. Is it ok to use yeast energizer in place of nutrient for the starter? It would take quite a drive for me to go get some nutrient.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 28, 2011)

Did you add yeast nutrient to begin with?

If not - I would use the nutrient to get it started.

Yeast Nutrient
This yeast nutrient is a mixture of Di-ammonium phosphate and yeast hulls. It is used to promote rapid starting and complete fermentation.

Yeast Energizer
This yeast energizer is a mixture of Di-ammonium phosphate, yeast hulls, vitamins, and magnesium sulphate. It is useful to re-start slow or stuck fermentations.


----------



## DConnolly (Jun 28, 2011)

I only added yeast energizer in the beginning. Sounds like that's another mistake I made. I'm going to get some nutrient on my way home from work and begin making the starter. If I don't have any fermentation happening in the must by the time the starter is ready I'll add it in and cross my fingers. Thanks for all the guidance - I really appreciate it!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 28, 2011)

Your welcome. That's what the forum is here for..


----------



## DConnolly (Jun 29, 2011)

Got some Premier Cuvee and some nutrient. How long should I expect this starter to take to get going? Just need to know if I can feed the starter morning and evening since I'm at work all day. I don't want it to burn out. If it needs closer attention, then I'll wait until the weekend to make it.


----------



## DConnolly (Jun 30, 2011)

I drove a long way to get the yeast and nutrient. Got home late and made up the starter. The must wasn't really bubbly but it definitely looked different and the pulp bag was floating. Decided to hold off on the starter and when I got up this morning there was definitely some fermentation going on.  The SG was down ever so slightly but a little taste confirmed that there is definitely some changes happening. Pretty happy about that! Hated to throw the starter away, but oh well.


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome, i see you are not to far from me either. This is a highly addictive and fun hobby!

Give your must a good stir once or twice a day and make sure you push the pulp bag down into the must. I never make starters i always just open the packet and sprinkle it in. Works for me so far. Good Luck and be sure to keep us posted on your progress. 

Check out the recipe section on here there are a ton of great ones!


----------



## DConnolly (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Shawn. Yes, I can already see this is going to be a fun hobby. Never heard of Pequea so I looked it up on the map - looks like you're just up the road a bit. All advice is greatly appreciated so don't hesitate if you think there's something I should know. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Arne (Jul 1, 2011)

If you havn't pitched it yet, put your starter in a jar, stick it in the reefer and save it for your next batch. Should last quite some time. Arne.


----------

